

Freebie: GanttPro for those who want to plan projects better and faster - alexlama
http://ganttpro.com

======
srameshc
This is Awesome, very neat !! I am guessing you built this one. If you don't
mind, what all did you use to build the front end part ?

~~~
alexlama
Hey, thank you so much! We were working hard and really pleased you enjoyed
GanttPro :)

When building the app, we used Webix for the web interface and DHTMLX Gantt
for the Gantt diagram.

------
phzn
Very nice, but seems to consume a ton of memory on my Z30.

~~~
alexlama
Z30 has 2GB RAM, and I can assure you that it is more than enough to use
GanttPro :)

------
uptownhr
would love to feature GanttPro at startuptabs.com! Please submit.

~~~
alexlama
Wow, thank you so much! I've submitted, waiting for approval :)

